# Orca Assault SL



## rcsting (Jul 6, 2005)

I was just looking at the Orbea USA website and noticed that they are currently offfering an Orca "package" with Ultegra SL and Reynolds Assault carbon wheels (46mm). The build looks nice and I'm wondering if anyone has seen this at an LBS yet? Suggested price is $4599. My first Orbea was an Onix and I'm currently riding an Opal so the Orca is looking pretty tempting.


----------



## rcsting (Jul 6, 2005)

Just picked up the new Orca. The wheels give the bike a pretty nice look.


----------



## rkbj (Feb 9, 2008)

Looks great- I ordered mine last week. Can't wait to get it. The wheels look great on the bike.


----------



## harshguy236 (Feb 24, 2008)

Saweeetttttt bike, can't wait to buy it from you in 3 months :thumbsup:


----------



## harshguy236 (Feb 24, 2008)

Saweeetttttt bike, can't wait to buy it from you in 3 months


----------



## Alex_C (Aug 21, 2006)

*?*

Rcsting - what tires did it come with? Did you switch them out?

Also do you know what it weighs?

Thanks.


----------



## rcsting (Jul 6, 2005)

The bike comes with Michelin Pro 2 tires. My LBS weighed the bike after building it, without pedals and computer it was 15.8 lbs. The frame is a 54. I didn't get a chance to weigh it after Keo Carbons and a Flight Deck but I'm expecting it somewhere around mid 16 ready to ride.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

rcsting said:


> Just picked up the new Orca. The wheels give the bike a pretty nice look.


Congratulations :thumbsup: 

Write a review when you get some quality miles on it.


----------

